# Floor Scales - commercial



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

I'm looking at getting some floor scales - mainly for weighing out buckets of beans (green) 15-20kg max, rather than the full jute bags. There's a bewildering array of makes/styles out there so I was hoping to get a recommendation (or two) from anyone who has something similar.

So far I am seriously thinking about this https://weighing-net.co.uk/accurex-rx?gclid=CjwKCAiAsaOBBhA4EiwAo0_AnK3kMIUMfLC2Ty9oJOJDde4ELbZEAYCqW_XjPRcbaZZz9VfDXAwyXBoCKGkQAvD_BwE

or this https://www.ourweigh.co.uk/bench-scales/816965007110.html?gclid=CjwKCAiAsaOBBhA4EiwAo0_AnA0RTj3Lf19tIrIxMNTtTGA_1Bz_zyH9OK2BLbWcucHP9gXOpM3Y4xoC5TIQAvD_BwE

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi @RDC8, Are the ones you've attached "trade approved" scales. I had a quick look and I couldn't see any mention nor a "M" in the images. If this is for business then with a query the trading standards might get funny.

Phil.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

@Dartmoor Coffee - these ones don't need to be trade approved, they would just be for monitoring inventory and weighing out bags that I might split with other roasters. Although I did see that one of these firms will provide commercial certification for an extra fee.

I have a set of trade-certified scales for everything I sell to customers


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

I went through this recently when some cheapo chinese ones died, did a bit of research and bought what I thought were made in Britain ones and when it arrived, made in China on the back.

My takeaway was that electronics are pretty much all the same..

If you're interested the brand was Marsden and it has been working fine so far.


----------

